# American Royal Results...



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2008)

"OVERALL RANKING","1","Joey Mac's Smoke Stax","682.2862"
"OVERALL RANKING","2","Buffalo's BBQ","679.4286"
"OVERALL RANKING","3","Parrothead Smokers","678.2860"
"OVERALL RANKING","4","Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q","675.9998"
"OVERALL RANKING","5","Iowa's Smokey D's BBQ","671.4286"
"OVERALL RANKING","6","Slaughterhouse Five","667.9998"
"OVERALL RANKING","7","Dizzy Pig","667.4288"
"OVERALL RANKING","8","The Slabs.com","666.8570"
"OVERALL RANKING","9","Munchin Hogs @the Hilton","666.2852"
"OVERALL RANKING","10","Smokin' Triggers","665.7142"
"OVERALL RANKING","11","CHIX, SWINE & BOVINE Bbq","665.7142"
"OVERALL RANKING","12","4 Legs Up BBQ","665.7136"
"OVERALL RANKING","13","Blues Hog BBQ Co.","663.4278"
"OVERALL RANKING","14","Wild Bunch Butt Burners","661.7144"
"OVERALL RANKING","15","Prairie Oak Smokers","660.5714"
"OVERALL RANKING","16","Blazen BBQ","660.5714"
"OVERALL RANKING","17","Dodge County Smokers","659.4280"
"OVERALL RANKING","18","Habitual Smokers","658.8576"
"OVERALL RANKING","19","Black Tie BBQ","654.8568"
"OVERALL RANKING","20","I Smell Smoke !!!","654.8568"
"OVERALL RANKING","21","Ritter's BBQ","653.7146"
"OVERALL RANKING","22","Ritter's BBQ Too","653.1428"
"OVERALL RANKING","23","KC Can Crew","652.5710"
"OVERALL RANKING","24","Smoke on the Water","652.0004"
"OVERALL RANKING","25","JP Custom Smoke","651.9998"
"OVERALL RANKING","26","Swamp Boys BBQ LLC","651.9998"
"OVERALL RANKING","27","BLQUE Cuttin Edge QN","650.8570"
"OVERALL RANKING","28","Let's Kick Some Ash","650.2852"
"OVERALL RANKING","29","Pop's Blazin Smokers","649.7146"
"OVERALL RANKING","30","I QUE","648.5710"
"OVERALL RANKING","31","Phat Jacks BBQ","647.4286"
"OVERALL RANKING","32","Florida Skin-N- Bones","646.8574"
"OVERALL RANKING","33","BBQ-Brethren.com","646.2854"
"OVERALL RANKING","34","naaman's mustard sauce","645.7144"
"OVERALL RANKING","35","Porkrastinators","645.7136"
"OVERALL RANKING","36","Pellet Envy","645.7136"
"OVERALL RANKING","37","Grillin' Granny","645.1430"
"OVERALL RANKING","38",""Team Bobby-Q"","645.1430"
"OVERALL RANKING","39","The Breadman","645.1428"
"OVERALL RANKING","40","Lotta Bull BBQ","645.1426"
"OVERALL RANKING","41","Sweet Peppers","645.1424"
"OVERALL RANKING","42","Great Grills O' Fire","643.9998"
"OVERALL RANKING","43","Virginia BBQ Pirates","643.4284"
"OVERALL RANKING","44","Full Frontal BBQ","643.4284"
"OVERALL RANKING","45","Pig Newton","643.4282"
"OVERALL RANKING","46","Early Bird BBQ","642.8570"
"OVERALL RANKING","47","Q","642.8562"
"OVERALL RANKING","48","Grillas BBQ Team","642.2856"
"OVERALL RANKING","49","All American BBQ","641.7140"
"OVERALL RANKING","50","one slice at a time","641.7138"
"OVERALL RANKING","51","Smokin Tailgators","640.0004"
"OVERALL RANKING","52","Mean Dean's Smokin' Mach","639.9998"
"OVERALL RANKING","53","Albert's Ash Kickin' BBQ","639.9992"
"OVERALL RANKING","54","The Woodhouse Grill","639.9990"
"OVERALL RANKING","55","R Butts R Smokin","639.4288"
"OVERALL RANKING","56","Rubbin-It & Lovin-It BBQ","639.4282"
"OVERALL RANKING","57","Smoke N The Rockies","638.8574"
"OVERALL RANKING","58","BBQ Bob & The "EH" Team","638.8574"
"OVERALL RANKING","59","Impact Cookers","638.8572"
"OVERALL RANKING","60","Rogue Q Smokers of the S","638.8570"
"OVERALL RANKING","61","Extreme Pork","638.8568"
"OVERALL RANKING","62","4 Mile Smokin' Crew","638.8568"
"OVERALL RANKING","63","Smokey Joel/Cubby Bear","638.2856"
"OVERALL RANKING","64","Smokin' in the Dark","636.5718"
"OVERALL RANKING","65","Mason Dixon Swine","636.0000"
"OVERALL RANKING","66","Triple A Cookers","635.9996"
"OVERALL RANKING","67","Bare Bone BBQTeam","635.4284"
"OVERALL RANKING","68","Pork Pullin Plowboys","635.4276"
"OVERALL RANKING","69","KC Skin-n-Bones","634.8568"
"OVERALL RANKING","70","jiggy piggy","634.8566"
"OVERALL RANKING","71","P. D. T.","634.2854"
"OVERALL RANKING","72","Jerry King Midland Tx","633.7144"
"OVERALL RANKING","73","Bringin The Heat","633.1430"
"OVERALL RANKING","74","Belly Brothers BBQ Team","632.0002"
"OVERALL RANKING","75","Wild Blue","629.7140"
"OVERALL RANKING","76","Ulcer Acres BBQ","629.1426"
"OVERALL RANKING","77","Sloppy Creek BBQ","629.1420"
"OVERALL RANKING","78","Stoddard and Brown","628.5714"
"OVERALL RANKING","79","3 Guys with Wood","628.5714"
"OVERALL RANKING","80","Little Pig Town","627.4290"
"OVERALL RANKING","81","Bewildered BBQ","626.8562"
"OVERALL RANKING","82","BottleCap Cookers","625.1430"
"OVERALL RANKING","83","Bare Knuckles BBQ","624.0004"
"OVERALL RANKING","84","It Ain't Prime","622.8570"
"OVERALL RANKING","85","Hot Meat Smokers","621.7144"
"OVERALL RANKING","86","Twin Oak Smokin Crew","620.0000"
"OVERALL RANKING","87","Texas Ribs & BBQ","619.9998"
"OVERALL RANKING","88","Denver Cajun BBQ Krewe","619.9996"
"OVERALL RANKING","89","The Will Deal Catering &","616.5712"
"OVERALL RANKING","90","Pork Patrol","615.4280"
"OVERALL RANKING","91","Lost Gonzo Too","613.1430"
"OVERALL RANKING","92","Four Men And A Pig","610.8566"
"OVERALL RANKING","93","Billy Sims BBQ","607.4282"
"OVERALL RANKING","94","Charlotte's Rib","606.2852"
"OVERALL RANKING","95","Outlaw BBQ","605.7140"
"OVERALL RANKING","96","Custer's Clan BBQ","605.7136"
"OVERALL RANKING","97","Woodfellas","599.4282"
"OVERALL RANKING","98","Live Texas Mosquitos","583.4284"
"OVERALL RANKING","99","Brew Crew","567.4286"
"OVERALL RANKING","100","Lost Gonzo BBQ","490.8574"
"OVERALL RANKING","101","Back Forty Cookers","0.0000"
"OVERALL RANKING","102","Hot Meat Smokers","0.0000"
"OVERALL RANKING","103","Still Smokin It","0.0000"
"OVERALL RANKING","104","Raccoon Flats","0.0000"
"OVERALL RANKING","105","Starvin' Marvins BBQ","0.0000"
"OVERALL RANKING","106","Pork County Barbeque","0.0000"


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats to Smokin' Triggers for their top 10 finish...and Johnny will be joining me on the show this coming Tuesday!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## BBQcure (Oct 5, 2008)

congrats to all the winners also. I see BBQ Bob and the EH team did very well. Great job for a fellow Canadian.

Tim


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 5, 2008)

Big congrats to all them nice folks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Congrats to Smokin' Triggers for their top 10 finish...and Johnny will be joining me on the show this coming Tuesday!



And an even more impressive 4th place finish in the Open!  Congratulations, Johnny!


----------

